# GGI on the TSX



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Something is up with this company and it isn't because the entire gold sector is rising.

I was told by a guy who owns a retail water store about it at 60 cents in early August ago and never bought it because it is to speculative and risky. However I have been watching it and it goes up comes down a little and then shoots right back up again. It recently pulled back to 2 dollars and as usual it didn't stay there and now it has shot up over 20 percent again today. 

I don't know if I will ever buy any but this is the first time someone has ever told me about a spec stock and it reacted like this for this such a long period of time. Although just under 3 months isn't that long, it is when one is talking about penny gold stocks.


----------

